# 'They don't have a clue'



## fredness

Cela est une expression américaine argotique qui veut dire 'ils n'ont pas la moindre idée - ils sont paumés - ils sont lamentablement bête'.

Y a-t-il une expression française qui exprimerait cette idée en français courant voire argotique ?


----------



## Domisolal

Ils sont perdus, ils sont dans les choux,

il y en a surement beaucoup d'autres.


----------



## hald

Ils sont aux fraises, ils sont à la ramasse, ils sont bêtes à manger du foin, ils n'ont pas inventé l'eau chaude (ou le fil à couper le beurre).

Maybe some context could help us to choose which expresion fits best your purpose.


----------



## fredness

Le contexte, c'est dans un article où une série de personnes font des déclarations dont l'absurdité est fort apparente mais ils ne le saisissent pas.


----------



## hald

Then I would go for something like "ils sont dans les choux / aux fraises / à la ramasse".
"ils sont bêtes à manger du foin, ils n'ont pas inventé l'eau chaude (ou le fil à couper le beurre)" : these expresions mean "they are stupid".


----------



## anangelaway

How about:

''Ils sont totalement à côté de la plaque!!!''


----------



## fredness

"Dans les choux" ne porte-t-il pas l'idée de la naïveté ?


----------



## edwingill

I offer you several contexts
*I haven't (got) a clue* je n'ai aucune idée; *they haven't (got) a clue* (incompetent) ils n'(en) ont pas la moindre idée; or ils ne sont bon à rien  (unsuspecting) ils ne se doutent de rien; *he hasn't (got) a clue about history* il ne connaît rien de rien à l'histoire;


----------



## Nath0811

anangelaway said:
			
		

> How about:
> 
> ''Ils sont totalement à côté de la plaque!!!''


 

C'est ce que je dirais aussi. Ça veut bien dire qu'ils sont perdus et ne savent pas qu'ils sont dans l'erreur.


----------



## LIBRATOI

They don't have a clue = 

Ils n'ont pas un soupçon de bon sens

Ils ne se doutent de rien

Il y a assurément plusieurs choix possibles pour une telle expression


----------



## fredness

Puis-je dire "ils ont tous raté le coche" ?
(ils se trompent mais ne s'en rendent compte)


----------



## zam

fredness said:
			
		

> Le contexte, c'est dans un article où une série de personnes font des déclarations dont l'absurdité est fort apparente mais ils ne le saisissent pas.


 
Dans ce cas-là (similar to 'to be out of one's depth' =beyond one's ability to understand something), plusieurs possibilités selon contexte:

= ne pas en avoir la moindre idée
= n'y connaître absolument rien
= être complètement dépassé
= planer complètement

Désolé pour 'rater le coche' mais ça ne va pas ici (it means= miss an opportunity/miss out on something/miss the boat).


----------



## fredness

zam said:
			
		

> ne pas en avoir la moindre idée


Comme c'est intéressant que cela a été mon premier choix quand j'ai traduit le texte en question.  Merci, zam !


----------



## Gil

Ils pigent que dal.
Ça n'irait pas de mon côté de l'Atlantique, mais ailleurs, qui sait?


----------



## zam

fredness said:
			
		

> Comme c'est intéressant que cela a été mon premier choix quand j'ai traduit le texte en question. Merci, zam !


 
Attention, il manque 'en' dans ton post#1  ('ils n*'en* ont pas la moindre idée). Cependant, ici c'est incomplet (si je m'en réfère à ton post#4), mieux vaudrait dire:
'ils n'ont pas la moindre idée de ce qu'ils racontent/avancent/disent'
OU  (je préfère) = 'ils ne savent pas de quoi ils parlent'
(= 'they haven't got the foggiest'  as we say in BE)


----------



## LV4-26

Gil said:
			
		

> Ils pigent que dal.
> Ça n'irait pas de mon côté de l'Atlantique, mais ailleurs, qui sait?


 Moi j'écris plutôt _que dalle _mais, j'ai vérifié, les deux orthographes existent.


> Cela est une expression *américaine*


En effet, puisqu'en anglais britannique, ce serait plutôt _they *haven't got* a clue._
Mais, à part ce petit écart, y a-t-il également une différence de sens entre les deux bords de la mare ?
I mean is the meaning of the BE expression restrained to _have no idea _(without particularly implying that the subject is stupid)or is it as wide as the American one ?


----------



## zam

LV4-26 said:
			
		

> Moi j'écris plutôt _que dalle _mais, j'ai vérifié, les deux orthographes existent.
> 
> En effet, puisqu'en anglais britannique, ce serait plutôt _they *haven't got* a clue._
> Mais, à part ce petit écart, y a-t-il également une différence de sens entre les deux bords de la mare ?
> I mean is the meaning of the BE expression restrained to _have no idea _(without particularly implying that the subject is stupid)or is it as wide as the American one ?


 
En anglais c'est plutôt 'hasn't got' mais on dit les 2, j'vois pas trop de différence (= 'he hasn't got the foggiest').

Yes, the meaning of 'haven't got a clue' is restricted to 'out of one's depth'/'incompetent' etc. does not necessarily mean that the person is daft beyond redemption.


----------



## MarcB

In US English you can say they don't have or haven't got a clue.
It can be general: they are stupid or it can be used for a specific instance.
e.g. What happened? I haven't (got) a clue ( also I am clueless)


----------



## fredness

Gil et LV4-26, peut-on employer "ils n'entravent que dalle" (traduit comme "they don't understand a bloody thing" dans mon dico) ?


----------



## zam

Oui tout à fait, excellent ! mais c'est + souvent 'ils ne pigent que dalle'


----------



## Gil

fredness said:
			
		

> Gil et LV4-26, peut-on employer "ils n'entravent que dalle" (traduit comme "they don't understand a bloody thing" dans mon dico) ?



Faut faire confiance à Zam, parce qu'au Canada, on n'utilise pas beaucoup "que dal" ou "que dalle".


----------



## Nath0811

Qu'est-ce qu'on utilise au Canada à la place?


----------



## zam

En G-B = he understands 'zilch' (he knows zilch, etc.) pour 'que dalle' (aussi: 'que d'chie'= bugger-all)


----------



## Gil

Nath0811 said:
			
		

> Qu'est-ce qu'on utilise au Canada à la place?


ne pas en avoir la moindre idée
n'y rien comprendre.

Je ne trouve pas de vrai régionalisme, mais si je pense à quelque chose je reviendrai.


----------



## anangelaway

Gil said:
			
		

> Je ne trouve pas de vrai régionalisme, mais si je pense à quelque chose je reviendrai.


 
You mean... you don't have a clue right now?!!


----------



## LV4-26

Plus moderne :
_Ils captent rien. _(on peut ajouter :_ ils captent rien, ces bouffons_ mais je vous le fais en option uniquement)


----------



## LIBRATOI

They haven't got a clue

Par hasard ?!?!, je traduisait l'expression:

they are out of their depth with the OT Bible texts

Quelqu'un pourrait m'aider ?

Selon le contexte évidemment, j'essaie de choisir entre :

ils sont totalement dépassés par les textes de l'Ancien Testament

ils sont incapables de discerner le sens des textes de l'Ancien Testament

ils sont aveugles au sens des textes...

ils n'ont aucune idée du sens des textes...

D'autres suggestions ?  Merci pour vos commentaires précédents


----------



## LIBRATOI

Thet have'nt got a clue 

Au Canada, on dit :

Ce sont des newfies


----------



## gliamo

LV4-26 said:
			
		

> Plus moderne :
> _Ils captent rien. _(on peut ajouter :_ ils captent rien, ces bouffons_ mais je vous le fais en option uniquement)


C'est bien ca!

Aussi:

_Ils sont complètement à la masse.
Ils sont à la rue._


----------



## The Ho

Il sont à l'ouest.


----------



## LV4-26

LIBRATOI said:
			
		

> T
> they are out of their depth with the OT Bible texts
> ils sont totalement dépassés par les textes de l'Ancien Testament


C'est celle-là que je préfère.


----------



## gian_eagle

zam said:
			
		

> Dans ce cas-là (similar to 'to be out of one's depth' =beyond one's ability to understand something), plusieurs possibilités selon contexte:
> 
> = ne pas en avoir la moindre idée
> = n'y connaître absolument rien
> = être complètement dépassé
> = planer complètement
> 
> Désolé pour 'rater le coche' mais ça ne va pas ici (it means= miss an opportunity/miss out on something/miss the boat).


 
Et, on peut dire: "Je n'ai pas aucune idée?"


----------



## fredness

gian_eagle, vaudrait mieux dire : "Je n'ai aucune idée." (sans le 'pas')


----------



## gian_eagle

Oh là là! ... c'est vrai! Excuse-moi!  

Alors, Je n'ai aucune idée.

Ou peut-être ... 

"Je n'*en *ai aucune idée."


----------



## Agnès E.

Absolument, Gian Eagle ! les deux sont excellents !


----------



## gian_eagle

Merci bien pour ta observation, chère Agnès!


----------



## ampurdan

If someone asked me where someone was and I didn't know, could I say "I don't have a clue"?
Si quelqu'un me demandait où quelqu'un était et que je n'en avais pas la moindre idée, pourrais-je lui dire: "I don't have a clue"?


----------



## LV4-26

Je dirais que oui.


----------



## Gil

Gil said:
			
		

> ne pas en avoir la moindre idée
> n'y rien comprendre.
> 
> Je ne trouve pas de vrai régionalisme, mais si je pense à quelque chose je reviendrai.


Je pensais avoir trouvé:
_Ils n'en ont aucune espèce d'idée..._
mais il semble que ce soit utilisé aussi en Europe...


----------



## nicko

I would say "ils n'en ont aucune idée" rather than "ils n'ont aucune idée", it seems strange to me. But to talk in a colloquial manner, I think that "ils sont à l'Ouest" is the best solution. "Etre dans les choux", for me, implies more an idea of fatigue than an idea of stupidity.


----------



## Damz

I think the regional quebec expression would be "Ils sont dans les patates", or more commonly used "Y sont dans l'champ" (Ils sont dans le champ)

Those are more international formulations :
- Ils (ne) savent pas de quoi ils parlent
- Ils (ne) savent pas ce qu'ils disent
- Ils disent n'importe quoi

I would say "à la masse, à la rue, que dalle, ne captent rien" are all typically French and not international french.


----------



## LV4-26

nicko said:
			
		

> "Etre dans les choux", for me, implies more an idea of fatigue than an idea of stupidity.


I've always  used this expression to refer to someone who's about to lose a contest. Say, in a race, the French runner is last and the other competitors are way ahead, I'd say "_le Français est dans les choux"_. (meaning he hasn't got any chance of winning).


----------



## fredness

Que veut dire les expressions suivantes en anglais:

_Ils sont à la ramasse._
_Ils sont aux fraises._
_Ils sont dans les choux._
_Ils sont à côté de la plaque._

Merci d'avance.


----------



## The Ho

fredness said:
			
		

> Que veut dire les expressions suivantes en anglais:
> 
> _Ils sont à la ramasse._
> _Ils sont aux fraises._
> _Ils sont dans les choux._
> _Ils sont à côté de la plaque._
> 
> Merci d'avance.


They don't have a clue.


----------



## fredness

Et alors, je suppose que ce soit moi qui suis à la ramasse.


----------

